# Rectal exam under anesthesia with control of bleeding



## tanyaharberts

I can't seem to find a proper CPT code for this.  Any suggestions?  
The surgeon used a bivalve, suctioned the old blood from where a hemorrhoid had necrosed and fallen off but the large vessel underneath was continuing to bleed.  He then sutured the bleeding site.

I think I was trying too hard on this one...I used 12001.


----------



## Jarts

Hi,
I'm interested in your edit. I've always used either the unlisted proc code or EUA with mod 22 in the past. I would love to find the most accurate way to code this. Did you choose this code based on documentation you found on the subject?
Much Thanks for more input,
Julie


----------



## tanyaharberts

Thanks for your view!  I actually reconsidered this before submitting and agree with the rectal exam under anesthesia (45990).  This is what the documentation most accurately describes.


----------

